# [WAX-IT] Ferrari 330 GTS - Full paint correction



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

*Hi-res photos: https://www.flickr.com/photos/wax-it/sets/72157641345255115/
*

*For our Dutch speaking fans: http://www.wax-it.be/ons-portfolio/290-ferrari-330-gts.html
*

*Want to stay up to date? +facebook +twitter +instagram
*

*Ferrari 330GTS
*50 years ago Ferrari made some beautiful cars with a legendary V12, including this 330GTS. Through the years this car saw some intensive use, up to this date it get's used quite frequently. The overal state of the car was appalling, the paint had severe scratches and the tan leather had gone dark, the bright red carpet was looking dirty.

Time for us to make it shine again!

Loose dirt was removed by the owner on a regular basis but even then the car still looked dull. Tires looking grey-brownish, chrome wheels were dull,... A thorough wash, clay and degreasing phase made things a lot better but to make it shine we had to go deeper!

We used Swissvax Fabric on the carpets so they'd look red again, Swissvax Leather Cleaner restored the leather to it's former glory. Polishing all metal inside the cabin with Swissvax Metal Polish is the finishing touch!

On the exterior the paint had some very deep scratches, partly because of a bad repair / restore job. Good thing the paint was this thick so we had a lot of room for correction. Menzerna Fg400, a lot of wool pads and even more hours turned the paint over but we still needed to finish the uni color paint. More finishing with Menzerna and top up with Swissvax Cleaner Fluid and the paint was ready for the final stage.

The amazing V12 engine needed some TLC too to make the car perfect.

Finishing a car like this with a Swissvax wax is the icing on the cake. Swissvax Mirage is lovely to use and it created a beautiful shine and depth in the paint!

*Pics: *
1-2-3. Dirt, dull scratched



*Pics:*
1-2-3. Dirty interior



*Pics:*
1-2-3. All metal polished with Swissvax Metal Polish to remove oxidation and restore gloss



*Pics:*
1. Every bit of metal!
2. rearview mirror 50 / 50
3. 50 / 50 using Swissvax Fabric.



*Pics:*
1-2. Leather returned to it's former glory with Swissvax Leather Cleaner!
3. interior finished!



*Pics:*

1. Dull door opening...
2. .. shiny again
3. A lot of dirt and grease.



*Pics:*
1. Clean door opening
2. Very deep scratches
3. a lot of polishing to restore this Ferrari!



*Pics:* 
1. 50 / 50 on the trunk
2. Deep scratches, marring,...
3. ...removed after polishing!





*Pics:*
1-2-3. Wool cutting power!



*Pics:*
1-6. Removing more deep scratches!





*Pics:*
1-2. More metal polishing!
3. Degreasing and cleaning the engine.



*Pics:*
After applying 3 layers Swissvax Mirage the Ferrari red paint looked amazing!





__
https://flic.kr/p/3


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

WOW! Great write up and the pictures speak a thousand words! Wonderful detail on such a precious car! Lovely, just lovely :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Amazing that's all I can say.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Amazing as always guys! Keep it up


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work,now looks how it deserves:thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

What a transformation on a beautiful classic. Bravo


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great work, car and studio. Nicely done sir


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Fantastic work on a beautiful classic.


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks every one  Nice to read these words after the hard work!


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

great job!


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------

